# Plasti-Dipped Stock LTZ wheels!



## skiisme753 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks good. How many coats did you put on?


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm digging the blue, what did you use?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Looks very good. I like that blue.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

About five or six coats plus touch ups, I used VHT caliper paint for calipers, three coats


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice. I did the same thing about two months ago. I love the way they look on our black cars.


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

That looks slickkkk!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

How durable is the Plasti-dip (including the adhesion) over time? Looks good though.


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

It's pretty durable, I've had plasti dip on my
emblems for a year now and I've touched them up once or twice, I guessing I will have to do the same for th rims


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Cool. Looks good dude


Sent from my iPod touch using AG Free


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

Did you spray the wheel well as well? Planning on dipping my wheels in a few weeks. I like everything to match so I figured id might as well do the well since I'm taking off the wheels anyway.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks good thinking of doing mine. I have Gold Mist Metallic color code and I think it would look pretty good but I have to get the energy. sigh


----------

